# Just needed to talk



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

Our lady was taken from us not long ago, Just heard back from the vet that it definately was canine degenerative myleopathy. It was quick two weeks and she was gone. Went to sleep and that was it never any pain just really confused for little bit. Its kinda messed with me on a few levels as cdm is the canine version of multiple sclerosis. I have been going to the doctor for a couple years and they think i have rrms just waiting for the protein markers to show up in the spinal tap and they will know for sure i have to get one every six months. Good news is if thats the version ive got, then its very treatable caught this early. Just kinda brings it all home though and puts you in touch with your own morality not to mention losing someone you've spent that much of your life with. In 2008 we lost our house and everything literally. We had minutes to get out Me the wife the kids and lady. The clothes on our backs were the only thing left. Not looking for a puty party just needed to say that out loud somewhere, My wife still burst into tears thinking about it.

It would be a quiet solemn day if i didn't have 12 lbs of sharp teeth trying to kill my big left toe.
*
*


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

We, my pack , wish you happiness from this point on. your loss of home and now lady iis heart breaking. It sounds like you are at the point of letting go of the past and moving on with your future. I am praying that is the case. I hope sasha and bailey will give you lots of doggie kisses and make you feel better. We have all lost that special dog and we still miiss our B.J. a golden /german shepherd mix. best wiishes and sun filled days....


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

With all the heartache and pain you and your family have gone through, you've also known a lot of joy, love and kindness. Wishing you all the best


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I understand, my husband was diagnosed 3 yrs ago with MS and it is a struggle each day. Things will get better. Please remember a house is just a house, it's the family inside that make it a home!


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you all sometimes you just need to hear a few kind words, Things get overwhelming. Ive been a stay at home dad for 4 years now i think maybe a bit longer, doing the dishes laundry dinner homework help etc everyday in the same order get monotonous after a while, But now Sasha is here and a 7 week old gsd is more work than a kindergarten class after about 6 gallons of real sugar koolaid.


----------

